# Massive coolant leak from split hose attached to bottom of thermostat (1.4 Turbo), can't find ANY info on it



## hairofthedog92 (May 23, 2020)

Here is the hose in question. Any information would be golden right now. I have no vehicle to travel to work and times are hard right now.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

hairofthedog92 said:


> Here is the hose in question. Any information would be golden right now. I have no vehicle to travel to work and times are hard right now.


It is really difficult with only one reference pcture to tell, but I think that may be the reward lower hose coming off the water outet. To be sure though, look at this video at about 4:26 and let me know.


----------



## hairofthedog92 (May 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> It is really difficult with only one reference pcture to tell, but I think that may be the reward lower hose coming off the water outet. To be sure though, look at this video at about 4:26 and let me know.


I just found out within the last hour that this hose goes behind the exhaust manifold/turbo. Fml I have attached another pic I found from an obscure video replacing oil cooler lines. I'm at a loss for what to do.


----------



## hairofthedog92 (May 23, 2020)

I should have also mentioned this is on the passenger side near the water pump and not on the driver side where the water outlet is


----------



## hairofthedog92 (May 23, 2020)

Here's a better image, I've drawn on the picture to show the path of the hose better


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a better picture.


----------



## hairofthedog92 (May 23, 2020)

Yes that's it. I'm in the process of messing with the Turbo and trying to get to this area, however it's proving difficult. 

The car has numerous problems already, it's basically a lemon. But if it can still get me 2 miles down the road to my job and across the street to buy groceries, I want to do what I can to get it replaced.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Turbo charger coolant lines guide?*


The video explains how to get to it, but not replace it.
*



*













2011-2021 GM Turbocharger Coolant Return Pipe 55567067 | GetOEMParts.com


2011-2021 GM Turbocharger Coolant Return Pipe 55567067




www.getoemparts.com


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

```
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AEBKYPG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
```
I keep this tape in my trunk for emergencies it is supposed to be the best.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

As far as getting to it, replacing it is trivial.. I havent personally done it, but replacing the pipe/hose thingy is usually just a hose tie on one end, and on the ones I have done, the pipe either slips in with a gasket or screws in, with a bracket in the middle holding it in place. When you get in there check for cracks too.


----------



## Datrealcanadian (6 mo ago)

any updates on the project currently trying to do the same thing. took out the wastegate actuator and tried to get at that stupid squeeze hose clamp with right end pliers to no avail. really don't want to do the manifold.


----------

